
Broken boomerangs: Ten forward swept wing aircraft that never were - smacktoward
https://hushkit.net/2017/05/02/broken-boomerangs-ten-forward-swept-wing-aircraft-that-never-were/
======
gumby
> "North American Aviation’s responded to this extremely demanding brief,
> clearly after their draughtsmen had got smashed on martinis"

Where the hell did NAA find those draftsmen? They sure drew (and _built_ as
the article mentions) some insane planes. I still find the XB-50 one of the
most attractive planes ever (though thankfully the program was cancelled).

------
guiomie
The switch blade is pretty cool. They "The Switchblade remains to this day a
mysterious concept" ... Any speculation on why?

